
Twitter getting added to S&P 500; Stock jumps 4% afterhours - economistrator
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/twitter-to-replace-monsanto-in-sp-500.html
======
brownbat
Huh. Cliffs are real.

I want an index that invests in the 11th, 21st, 51st, 101st, 501st, and 1001st
largest companies, betting that they are probably undervalued for falling just
outside some arbitrary range.

(Or that random mergers might give them all spontaneous bumps.)

